# Ever Heard of ZENO??????



## JunkaLunk (Jul 7, 2006)

I was looking through some girly girl magazine today and saw an ad about this little device  for your pimples?!  It triggers a heat shock response to get rid of the zit within 24 hours.

I thought this was too good to be true. Although my skin is not even half as bad as it was months ago, id still like to have this gadget around.   

anyone heard of it, tried it, etc etc? id really like to know more.


----------



## janelle811 (Jul 7, 2006)

I've never tried it, but I keep on reading a lot about it.  The whole idea behind it sounds like it will work really well, and everything I've read has said that it is really good.  

I would love to have one, I don't even break out much, but it would be nice to have for when I do.  It costs a lot though- and I think you need to buy some refill things every so often, so it's not just a one time cost.

But if you are thinking of getting one, I would say it's a good idea.

http://www.sephora.com/browse/product.jhtml?id=P137400&shouldPaginate=true&categ  oryId=5831

here's the link to it one sephora's site


----------



## koolmnbv (Jul 7, 2006)

I've wondered about this little gadget too. My biggest problem is if my skin is clear I dont touch it but if I get a lil pimple and I look at the pimple/zit too long I start picking at it, which then causes the breakout to spread and it's really a terrible circle b/c then I pick even more. So this would be a godsend to me if it actually worked.


----------



## janelle811 (Jul 11, 2006)

koolmnvb:   Quote:

  I've wondered about this little gadget too. My biggest problem is if my skin is clear I dont touch it but if I get a lil pimple and I look at the pimple/zit too long I start picking at it, which then causes the breakout to spread and it's really a terrible circle b/c then I pick even more. So this would be a godsend to me if it actually worked.  
 
ahhh! that's my problem too!  If I never looked in a mirror, my skin would probably be sooo clear, b/c I wouldn't be looking at it/messing with it at all.


----------



## Moppit (Jul 11, 2006)

I definitely agree that no mirror = clear skin.  I'm always picking and poking at something and then my faces goes to hell.  When I leave well enough alone my skin is great.  I have been on Accutane about 6 times and finally my skin is pretty good.  At my age I didn't think I would still be dealing with acne.


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Jul 11, 2006)

Yes agree with ^above user


The device you are talking about was on trya thats all i know.


----------



## strawberieseed (Jul 11, 2006)

MUA has good reviews for it


----------



## hulagirl (Jul 18, 2006)

I bought the Zeno a few months ago. I get very large pimples on my skin (not the little kind, but the almost cystic-kind), and I feel that the Zeno helps in reducing the lifecycle of the zit.

Things to remember tho, are that the Zeno is not supposed to be used on whiteheads...only on the "emerging" zits that you feel coming on. In fact, it works best if you use it RIGHT when you feel a zit forming. ALso, you can't use it on broken skin (ie, a zit you just popped), or else it will give you a blister. So basically, its use is fairly limited, especially if you're more prone to whiteheads. 

It is definitely not an end-all-be-all to zits...but I am glad that i bought it, because it has helped  me out on ocassion. And at least my zits don't last as long as they used to!!


----------



## DaizyDeath (Aug 14, 2006)

I OWN IT! i got it for free 2 with my laser acne treatment
but it think it costs about 295$ retail worth it uhhh i dont know depends on how rich you are haha

basically you put it on top of your pimple and it heats it up to 120 degrees for 2 minutes and that gets rid of all the germs in the pimple


i do have to say ive used it on some big pimples and theyve gone done to just red spots in about 20 minutes i think its works but i dont really use it all that much so far

[ive only had it for 2 1/2 weeks so i might end up using it alot]

also u might wanna know this the machine comes with a cartridge its only good for 90 uses so after 90 uses you have to buy another cartridge i got an extra when i got the machine it was about 35$ 


the look of it is really sleek about the size of a small cell phone and it tells you how long u have with beeps every 30 seconds and then when your done it makes a music noise


THIS IS DEFINITLY NOT A SOLUTION TO ACNE and it only good for the occasional pop up pimple so if you have major acne problems this isnt for you at all  also it only works on 2 types of acne not every single type


so id just really look into it before you invest the money i like mine alot but then again i got it as a gift with puchase i dont know if id be soo happy with it if i spent almost 300 on it.


----------



## Selene (Aug 14, 2006)

I use it, in addition to prescription topical treatments.  Between all of those, my skin stays pretty clear.  The Zeno doesn't make acne disappear right away, but it does clear up blemishes faster.  I'd say it makes them go away in about half the time they would otherwise, on average for me.


----------



## drea2447 (Aug 30, 2006)

I wish that I could rent one of these before I bought one.  I get the usual monthly pimple and I can always feel them coming on.  There not cystic, just your normal run of the mill spot.  

Andrea


----------

